# New Collection from ECZS..



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Fellow,

Before you guys flame or bashing on me, I am aware what or might going to happen..and Yes and very very risky and waste of money and time. I am aware and prepare I will lose a couple or some of my piranha cohab.

Right now for temp. I got my Elong in 75gallon will be in 125gallon after I move all my Spilo to my 180gallon and waiting to get that soon.

My Purple Spilo "Purple Sanchezis" are in my 125gallon, I will move them to 180gallon, and Elong will be in 125gallon.

Here is my (6) Elong...(3) are at 6" mark Black Mask!..other (3) are 7" mark Elong..

























































Here is my Purple Spilo there are 9 in the tank!..other 6 are now for sale (I just pick my best looking one). all of them are 5-6" mark1..


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Your insane. What makes you think 6 elongs will work, I'm not trying to bash. But simply questioning what makes you think you will be successful at this?


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

HOLY smokes....AMAZING


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

damn all those fish...seems like you went fishing in the amazon or something

great collection 2p2f...but to complete it you need your shoal of geryi's


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

so....what are all the tanks you have and all the fish you have...make us a list...I know this ain't all the fish you have...lol....what is your stock of again? Or did you trade the shop fish to get new ones?


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

OMFG!!! Only a true piranha-holic hobbyists would dreamed of.......


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Amazing. Good job. and i hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Hell's yes! Well I dunno what you got brewin there. But you know whats up with the risks. so hey man more power to ya. You have a decent number goin there. they all look great! Heres to them stayin that way!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

wow man ... you got guts.... keep us updated


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I have seen these shows where these people hoard dogs and cats. P2F might be the first piranha hoarder. I hope we don't see you on animal cops anytime soon!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Your insane. What makes you think 6 elongs will work, I'm not trying to bash. But simply questioning what makes you think you will be successful at this?


I don't know if it going to work that why I try it!...When I pick them up these are in the same tank for about a week or 2 already with out any problem, so hopefully I can keep them for long..

IF THIS DON'T WORK OUT...it ok for me, I am learning as I am experience them as I'm going..so YOU NEVER KNOW if you don't try it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

So far I see 6 6-7" elongs in a 75 gallon......15 5-6" spilos in a 125

14" black rhom...what tank?

Still got any of those Terns or that 12" Diamond rhom or the geryi, 9 gold spilos/mac, 2 3-4"manny, or 7 4-5" compressus?

All these fish you bought in the last month....where the hell do you put them?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

What I do know is if you kept your money in your pocket, you coulda bought a 240 gallon, waited for a group of geyri that your dying to get, and tried that(something that has been done before with a decent success rate). But hey man, you know I'm your friend, and if you still want my spilo hes all yours. Im just trying to save you from filing bankrupt at the age of 30, due to piranha keeping. LOL


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> So far I see 6 6-7" elongs in a 75 gallon......15 5-6" spilos in a 125
> 
> 14" black rhom...what tank?
> 
> ...










dude you really got on my ass for this sh*t ha!...

2 of my manny and my comprssus are at metal978 house house for now..He got extra tank to hold it for me until I get more tank...

I got 12" Diamond rhomb in 75gallon

14" black rhomb in my other 75gallon.

5-6" Geyi in 55gallon

9 4-5" Gold Spilo in 125gallon...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

so....why does it say 9 spilo on thread title...but says you bought 15 spilo in other thread?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ur out of ur mind Outh.



Leasure1 said:


> so....why does it say 9 spilo on thread title...but says you bought 15 spilo in other thread?


"Here is my Purple Spilo there are 9 in the tank!..other 6 are now for sale (I just pick my best looking one). all of them are 5-6" mark1.."


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> so....why does it say 9 spilo on thread title...but says you bought 15 spilo in other thread?


Dude!...read the dame thread!..9 gold spilo in 125gallon, and 9 Purple Spilo in other 125gallon I put 6 aside for sale..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> What I do know is if you kept your money in your pocket, you coulda bought a 240 gallon, waited for a group of geyri that your dying to get, and tried that(something that has been done before with a decent success rate). But hey man, you know I'm your friend, and if you still want my spilo hes all yours. Im just trying to save you from filing bankrupt at the age of 30, due to piranha keeping. LOL


Thanks for the kind words dude!...and I hear ya with this one..I am dying for the Geryi but Geryi it been done before, so it nothing new...I want to do it with these Purple Spilo and Elong.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> so....why does it say 9 spilo on thread title...but says you bought 15 spilo in other thread?


Someone must be jealous of someone elses collection? The man clearly has enough tanks....Can't we all live in peace


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranah4life44 said:


> so....why does it say 9 spilo on thread title...but says you bought 15 spilo in other thread?


Someone must be jealous of someone elses collection? The man clearly has enough tanks....Can't we all live in peace
[/quote]
Not just I have enough tank, it my fish I can do what ever I want to.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

You must have a serious amount of disposable income!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> You must have a serious amount of disposable income!


hahahalol....Thanks Mike..Just got my tax return and now is the right time for me to get what I want for my collection.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

jelious....hell no....i just think it is a little rediculous to be buying fish if you are just going to turn around and sell them. Why even buy them at all? NIH23? And yes, you can do what you want, but you go around preaching to everyone about tank space and how to keep your P's and what not....practice what you preach. In my eyes....your our a new breed of fish flipper...addicted like crack....good luck with your "experiment" you nutty professor.....lol

Do what you want bro...your time and money....blow it as you please.

And bash me all you want....this is just my 2 cents....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Why always an Asshole ruin my thread like this...if you dont have some thing nice to same move it and go cry some where else...I buy the fish to pick out the best looking one, and if you have any problem with that then beat it and take hike.. I don't buy and sell, or what ever I do is none of your dam business..

I help and give advise to peoples who ask question, it up to them to listen to me or not...I give them 20gallon rule, etc...so they can learn as their going. I do want I and please with it.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

2P2F, we may all seem to come off as dicks. But the truth is, you havent had one successful cohab, and you do preach about tank space and sh*t all the time. Ive heard you say 6 pygos in a 125 is pushing it, your throwing 6 out the river 7" elongs into a 75. I think you going and getting 4 serrasalmus ecosystems is not only illogical, but improbably to work. I would put every dime I have that none of these projects work. You had a thing with the spilos, try that for a year, get the tank on a steady scheduale, realize how much work it is and then take off from there. I truly feel like your going to tire yourself out with all this. 7 Comps, 15 purrple spilos, 9 gold spilos, 14 inch rhom, 12 inch diamond. Again, I'm just looking out for you man. All the best.

-Aaron


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Nutsack (Jan 7, 2004)

Good lord man... I never post but when I saw this... YOU ARE f*cking CRAZY... but in a sorta good way


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I like what you are trying ! You have an amazing collection







and good for you if you have the time and money to do so ! I think many people here would love to do the same. I would, but don't have the cash to do it. Thank you for listening your fish and tanks.. I, like many others, wanted to know about that. I hope you will keep us updated, even if your projects don't work.. In that case, people may be all over you saying they told you, but who cares!!!

Keep it up,


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> Well, I like what you are trying ! You have an amazing collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN, bottom line is let him do what he wants. Amazing collection!


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Your elongs will get eaten or killed by the others..If you suceed then everyone would be doing it like they were red bellys...

I think a lot of people are hard on you, maybe they are jealous or something...But nice fish, maybe you should buy some egg crates and put dividers in your tank and let them live for a long time..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Well, I like what you are trying ! You have an amazing collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!...I just don't understand why people really care what other people do and what going to do. but let you said!..who care what their think!...they have in tittle to say or think what ever they want!..

I will keep you guys update every month to see what happen!...work or not will be update monthly.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


>


hahahaha i love this guy's response.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hehe.....I am glad you don't care what I think....thats not what I wanted....I just wanted you to know you are crazy.....and in no way am I jelious of your collection....the only serra you own that appeals to me in the least bit is the Geryi....other than that....your terns were cool for the 2 weeks you had them. I am just not a serra guy.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

outh ur a nut! beautiful fish john gave ya.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> outh ur a nut! beautiful fish john *gave ya.*


No nate!..I buy them from John!..







jkjklol..thanks!..


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

lol outh!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

2piranha~2gangster

i luv this gurl


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> 2piranha~2gangster
> 
> i luv this gurl


Girl? He is a guy...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> 2P2F, we may all seem to come off as dicks. But the truth is, you havent had one successful cohab, and you do preach about tank space and sh*t all the time. Ive heard you say 6 pygos in a 125 is pushing it, your throwing 6 out the river 7" elongs into a 75. I think you going and getting 4 serrasalmus ecosystems is not only illogical, but improbably to work. I would put every dime I have that none of these projects work. You had a thing with the spilos, try that for a year, get the tank on a steady scheduale, realize how much work it is and then take off from there. I truly feel like your going to tire yourself out with all this. 7 Comps, 15 purrple spilos, 9 gold spilos, 14 inch rhom, 12 inch diamond. Again, I'm just looking out for you man. All the best.
> 
> -Aaron


I was going to post the same exact thing.......


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

they dont care wot u do they care bout the fish


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like a dangerous and expensive experiment, but good luck.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

you should get a 1000 gallon tank and throw them all in... IMO


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## RAZ31 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thats alot of fish! Good luck with them 2p-2f


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

piranah4life44 said:


> 2piranha~2gangster
> 
> i luv this gurl


Girl? He is a guy...
[/quote]

humm... or possibly something in between..

And wow dude I didn't realize you were doing this in that small of tanks. 
Umm... yeah. thats not going to work out too well I think.you know damn well you should have them in larger tanks. I know your gonna say its your money and all but that puts you as one of *those* P owners. I hope you are able to pick out the best looking one and get the rest out before you start losing them.


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

Fuckin awesome collection, enjoy it while you can, if it will work out, nice job!


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ....
> 
> ....I just don't understand why people really care what other people do and what going to do. but let you said!..who care what their think!...they have in tittle to say or think what ever they want!..
> 
> .....


Good question! However I think you could answer this question by yourself.

Because in most cases down this forum, you are probably *THE most SERIOUS ONE WHO REALLY CARES WHAT OTHER PEOPLE DO! AND YOU WERE THE ONE WHO REALLY CARES ABOUT ANY OTHER PEOPLEs' P's GOT ENOUGH ROOM FOR SWIMMING! (* 20 gal at least for each P!







)......

Great collection!

Good Luck,


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

2p2f thats a sick collection man


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

do you own a store?...honet question!
those fishes are amazings..especially the elong.
A.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> 2piranha~2gangster
> 
> i luv this gurl


Girl? He is a guy...
[/quote]

humm... or possibly something in between..

And wow dude I didn't realize you were doing this in that small of tanks. 
Umm... yeah. thats not going to work out too well I think.you know damn well you should have them in larger tanks. I know your gonna say its your money and all but that puts you as one of *those* P owners. I hope you are able to pick out the best looking one and get the rest out before you start losing them.
[/quote]


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> 2piranha~2gangster
> 
> i luv this gurl


Girl? He is a guy...
[/quote]

humm... or possibly something in between..

And wow dude I didn't realize you were doing this in that small of tanks. 
Umm... yeah. thats not going to work out too well I think.you know damn well you should have them in larger tanks. I know your gonna say its your money and all but that puts you as one of *those* P owners. I hope you are able to pick out the best looking one and get the rest out before you start losing them.
[/quote]

:nod:
[/quote]

Glad others agree with me that this was just plain dumb to do. Only reason 2p2f is getting all these fish is he wants to be the man with the most....fact is, the man with the most is the man with the most tank space...not fish. Everyone remember this thread....and next time you think about getting a bunch of new fish 10 times a month......make sure you buy what ALWAYS goes before the fish...and that is tanks....the CORRECT size tanks. And whichever guy it was up there^^^ that said we don't care about 2p2f, we care about the fish, was dead on.....not that I am trying to bring you down 2p2f.....simple fact is you need to be prepared for such "Experimental cohabs"...which you were in no way prepared...especialy if you are having others hold fish in thier tanks for you. I would just hate to see you labled as a "fish flipper"....and lose all respect from everyone here on the site. There is no reason fish should have to be moved from tank to tank 8 times a month....no matter what the reason. Buy ONLY what you have room for.


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Can I ask how many elongs you have left now? Did a couple die from fights , bites, etc?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

"Glad others agree with me that this was just plain dumb to do. Only reason 2p2f is getting all these fish is he wants to be the man with the most....fact is, the man with the most is the man with the most tank space...not fish. Everyone remember this thread....and next time you think about getting a bunch of new fish 10 times a month......make sure you buy what ALWAYS goes before the fish...and that is tanks....the CORRECT size tanks. And whichever guy it was up there^^^ that said we don't care about 2p2f, we care about the fish, was dead on.....not that I am trying to bring you down 2p2f.....simple fact is you need to be prepared for such "Experimental cohabs"...which you were in no way prepared...especialy if you are having others hold fish in thier tanks for you. I would just hate to see you labled as a "fish flipper"....and lose all respect from everyone here on the site. There is no reason fish should have to be moved from tank to tank 8 times a month....no matter what the reason. Buy ONLY what you have room for."

Buy the tank, then the fish man. I remember you giving kids all hell about puttin 1 elong in a 30 gallon long, because they are fast swimmers and love there room. Imagine if they seen you puttin 6 7 inchers in a 75. Practice what you preach, and take things one step at a time.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow. Man, save some fish for the rest of the planet please, will ya!!!

jk









Awesome pickups man.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm with you Leasure, we all know that putting Serras together will never, and I mean, never work so whats the experiment about?

I'm not impressed with your collection at all and I'm not jelaous either. I don't understand why you would purchase so many Serras if you don't have the tank space to separate them or provide a proper living enviroment.

I thought of you 2p2f as a responsible fish keeper but after reading what you have done in the past month, I'm going to have to think the other way.

And to think, he is our January 2007 member of the month. Practice what you preach my friend.

Hater


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey, I'm not trying to condone what 2p2f has done with buying so many fish, in fact it isn't the 'right' thing to do without the tank space. But maybe he just got wrapped up with the ability to buy the fish, I'm not sure how often he makes a trip to NJ, but I assume its not that often. When you take the time to do something big like a trip to NJ you want to take advantage of the situation, and perhaps he just got caught up with the ideas that we all have had with having a huge group of fish. 2p2f has been a dedicated member to the forum and I don't think he needs 80 people coming on here to bash him. I really do believe he KNOWS he needs more tank space, but sometimes the urge to take advantage of a situation when it arises overcomes people. Doesn't make it right, but doesn't make him a bad guy either.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I understand he got caught up in the moment....no harm no foul.....but he better get those tanks quick like......quick


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> I'm with you Leasure, we all know that putting Serras together will never, and I mean, never work so whats the experiment about?


Interesting point of view....however I hope my fish dont read this post. How about my two irritans that have been together for over 2 years....or my geryi that I have been keeping together for what....4 years? And then there is my elongatus that have been living together for a few months without a single fin nip. Please dont forward your advice to them...I would hate to see all this come to an end.

As far as 2p2f is concerned...I do have reservations that he is packing fish into a limited space. Not that it cant be done...but more that it might be being done for the wrong reasons. They are his fish...however...if you want to give out advice to people...I think you need to follow your advice or you are not what I would consider a reliable source. I never tell people not to do things I do myself....what sense would that make? I dont encourage what i do because I always try to give advice that will give people the greatest rate of success based on what I have experienced keeping these fish in groups. I push the limits because it interests me...but I dont do it on a whim...I give my tanks a lot of thought before I ever try it, I contact people that I feel can give me advice about a certain species....and make every effort to give the members a first hand account of what I experience...good and bad. What I dont do is purchase a bunch of fish and hope for the best...and I do hope that 2p2f isnt doing this...because I have found that these fish have certain patterns that can greatly increase your chance for a successful tank...and I do everything in my power to keep my fish happy and healthy...and I believe that others do as well.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You are right GG, its a good thing they can't read (the fish I mean).


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nice little article ya got there


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it is cool to experiment with serras together. Yes it is not supposed to work, but G.G has had some success. Very possible others may as well. Hell, all these fish live in the wild together. We may all learn somethings and should appreciate it when others are sharing it, especially at thier expense! Who knows together we may come up with conditions to be successful with it someday, maybe even breeding serras in captivity. (that would be sweet) It's one thing if you throw fish you are attached to together vs. some ones you just got in. Keep us posted!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

piranah4life44 said:


> 2piranha~2gangster
> 
> i luv this gurl


Girl? He is a guy...
[/quote]

uh . . .i knew that. .









lol seriously, I THOUGHT 2P~2FURY was a guy at first . . then someone said girl on the forum . .and i was like what? and this is the second time i heard something about being something in between . . .so . . wtf, i dont care . .but . . what i do care about is how hot 2P~2fury's avatars are . . .shooot those gurls can make a guy stumble if ya know what i'm sayin . .

shoooOOOOooott BOIiii

oya i also know that 2P~2FURY is, 2RICH~2ballin for his/her own good lol , serious collection

peace out


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> You are right GG, its a good thing they can't read (the fish I mean).


interesting , can any more of that article be made available to us? any thing on rhoms?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

First off I would like to Thanks for of those who put me down and bashing me. I really really appreciated, and this is the time to whom ever don't like me bashing, and put me down. I post some pic to so show my collection not for everyone to bashing on me. I know some of you are not impressed with my collection but this thread are not about impressed or now...it showing your collection. And when some of you who ask for some pic, then I finaly post some up and started to bashing me this and that.!...NO need for that in seriousness, I never been bashed or put down hard like this before.

How often do I go to NJ trip??? The reason why I bought all these collection is that I can get a good package deal or this...If I have to drive 4hr or there and 4hr back, I would get as many as collection I can while I'm down there.

Would you rather buy $125 for 1 Elong from other sponsor, where I can get cheaper???all 6 of them

Would you buy $50 for 1 Purple Spilo from other sponsor, where I can get cheaper???

I don't go to NJ often and while I'm down there, why not just grab the package of these piranha...I always wanted to co-hab this. I know the % or low and very risky, but why bashing me for this????I'm a ware of that!

I aware that I need bigger tank for my piranha, and I do give advise and I do as I said!....But for now I have to put them in the same tank for a while until I get bigger tank for them. Why can't people understand and think for second before post and jump right on me for this. I know that rule for keeping piranha, I love my piranha and I do my best to keep them safe and happy and healthy. But for the mean time, thier have to stay in small tank for now.

Yes some of you are right, I should not be buying all these fish if I don't have any room or tank for them. But just think about the price I can get for these piranha. Yes you are right Serra. Can not keep together and will not last long..I am aware of that as well...I am aware of every thing you guys said and post in here. But come on guys it only for temp.

Not like I'm going to keep all my fish...I bought them and keep some...why can't I sell them. It my fish, and If I sell them I'm not over price them or try to make money of from it. I sell them because I pick out the best looking one, and make more room for my tank.

I care about my fish and piranha.

I do what what I said and give advise to other.

Once again Thanks for putting me down and bashing me..This is your opotunity to bash me that I know some of you don't like me...


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Those fish are absolutely amazing. They look beautiful together like that.

When are you getting your shoal of Rhoms?


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> so....why does it say 9 spilo on thread title...but says you bought 15 spilo in other thread?


Someone must be jealous of someone elses collection? The man clearly has enough tanks....Can't we all live in peace
[/quote]
Not just I have enough tank, it my fish I can do what ever I want to.








[/quote]

where do you buy all those nice fishes?????


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I like you 2p2f......I am not trying to bash you.....I am simlpy stating to you and the rest of the world that I feel you made your purchases backwards. Tanks first....then fish is the way it should have been done. Look through everything I posted...I never once said it wouldn't work for you.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I think it is cool to experiment with serras together. Yes it is not supposed to work, but G.G has had some success. Very possible others may as well. *Hell, all these fish live in the wild together. *We may all learn somethings and should appreciate it when others are sharing it, especially at thier expense! Who knows together we may come up with conditions to be successful with it someday, maybe even breeding serras in captivity. (that would be sweet) It's one thing if you throw fish you are attached to together vs. some ones you just got in. Keep us posted!


And that (in BOLD) is the popular misconception among hobbyists that know little about piranha behavior in the wild. Its an assumption that they are found together in the wild......they must get along. The aquarium is an unnatural setting. While the fish may "get along" for a period of time, it doesn't mean that it is successful. It means the conditions have so far suppressed the bite response (either through proper diet and/or plenty of swimming room). Since I've seen GG's setup, all the fishes have a clear view of each other. Piranhas have excellent vision and it could be plausible that their vision into the surrounding aquariums keeps them interested on that than each other. Who knows. But I think even GG would agree "successful" is a lose term since piranhas are indeed unpredicable.

As for breeding in captivity, the recorded breeding of Serrasalmus species have been limited to S. maculatus (= S. spilopleura depending on which authority you follow). These are prolific spawners in and out of the aquarium. Other larger Serrasalmus species (S. rhombeus) have only been bred in large public aquariums and pools.



> interesting , can any more of that article be made available to us? any thing on rhoms?


The article is .pdf format. You can access OPEFE and the references are there under S. irritans. Do a web search using that info and it should bring up a printable copy.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

How are they alive when they have only a little bit of water? Awsum setup with 6 elongs! Love to see a solotry fish in a pack


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

pirairtool said:


> How are they alive when they have only a little bit of water? Awsum setup with 6 elongs! Love to see a solotry fish in a pack


even when places ship they only use about 1/3rd of the bag with water...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> And that (in BOLD) is the popular misconception among hobbyists that know little about piranha behavior in the wild. Its an assumption that they are found together in the wild......they must get along. The aquarium is an unnatural setting. While the fish may "get along" for a period of time, it doesn't mean that it is successful. It means the conditions have so far suppressed the bite response (either through proper diet and/or plenty of swimming room). Since I've seen GG's setup, all the fishes have a clear view of each other. Piranhas have excellent vision and it could be plausible that their vision into the surrounding aquariums keeps them interested on that than each other. Who knows. *But I think even GG would agree "successful" is a lose term since piranhas are indeed unpredicable.*


I totally agree...that is why I try to never call any of my tanks a success...even though they are continuing to work. Like I said...I do think there are things you can do to increase your chances of success...but in the end...it is really up to the fish to cooperate








I hadnt thought of the vision aspect in in grouping these fish.....that is interesting. They do, at times, pay attention to the other tanks...to the point I have blocked their view so they would settle down. This was mainly the geryi tank where they would constantly stare at the rhom. However since the algae has grown over that side they dont do it anymore.

I can see how irritans are notorious fin nippers...they are perfectly built for it....and the fastest of any Serrasalmus I have kept. When these guys get going...they are just a blur.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> And that (in BOLD) is the popular misconception among hobbyists that know little about piranha behavior in the wild. Its an assumption that they are found together in the wild......they must get along. The aquarium is an unnatural setting. While the fish may "get along" for a period of time, it doesn't mean that it is successful. It means the conditions have so far suppressed the bite response (either through proper diet and/or plenty of swimming room). Since I've seen GG's setup, all the fishes have a clear view of each other. Piranhas have excellent vision and it could be plausible that their vision into the surrounding aquariums keeps them interested on that than each other. Who knows. *But I think even GG would agree "successful" is a lose term since piranhas are indeed unpredicable.*


I totally agree...that is why I try to never call any of my tanks a success...even though they are continuing to work. Like I said...I do think there are things you can do to increase your chances of success...but in the end...it is really up to the fish to cooperate








I hadnt thought of the vision aspect in in grouping these fish.....that is interesting. They do, at times, pay attention to the other tanks...to the point I have blocked their view so they would settle down. This was mainly the geryi tank where they would constantly stare at the rhom. *However since the algae has grown over that side they dont do it anymore.*

I can see how irritans are notorious fin nippers...they are perfectly built for it....and the fastest of any Serrasalmus I have kept. When these guys get going...they are just a blur.
[/quote]

not to thread de-rail, is it good t have that much algae?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> Interesting point of view....however I hope my fish dont read this post. How about my two irritans that have been together for over 2 years....or my geryi that I have been keeping together for what....4 years? And then there is my elongatus that have been living together for a few months without a single fin nip. Please dont forward your advice to them...I would hate to see all this come to an end.


You are the exception Josh not the norm, that is why (even thought you have had somewhat of a sucssesfull cohab) you don't recomend this to anyone. If my memory serves me correct, you had some fatalities with your Geryis right? And having a Elongatus living together for a few month doesn't exatcly translate into a sucssesfull cohab, so yeah, it's a good thing your fishes can't read.

In the end, Serras have never been sucssesfully, I repeat, *sucssesfully* cohab together. It's impressive that you have managed to keep your Serras together for such a long time but until they live the remainder of their lives together without killing each other, we can't call it a sucssesfull cohab.

Another point I noticed in your thread is the preparation you took to acomodate the fishes and provide for them, the best living enviroment. This sounds like a very responsible fish keeper unlike 2p2f.

Look, this is not about bashing 2p2f. This is more about calling him out, if you are going to preach something then follow it. Keeping 5-6 Serras in a 75gl tank is not being a responsible fish keeper. And if you are not prepare to house so many Piranhas then don't make a trip to another state to buy them.

I'm not going to sit here and pretend that I'm the perfect fish keeper but at the same token, I'm not going to sit back, watch a member preach something then turn around and break his own preaching. And not say something about it.

Hater


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

itstheiceman said:


> not to thread de-rail, is it good t have that much algae?


It is just like any other plant...I just dont remove it from the side pane of glass.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> > Interesting point of view....however I hope my fish dont read this post. How about my two irritans that have been together for over 2 years....or my geryi that I have been keeping together for what....4 years? And then there is my elongatus that have been living together for a few months without a single fin nip. Please dont forward your advice to them...I would hate to see all this come to an end.
> 
> 
> You are the exception Josh not the norm, that is why (even thought you have had somewhat of a sucssesfull cohab) you don't recomend anyone does this. I know you have also had fatalities with your Geryi or correct if I'm wrong. And having a Elongatus living together for a few month doesn't exatcly translate into a sucssesfull cohab, so yeah, it's a good thing your fishes can't read.
> ...


I have lost 3 geryi. Two in shipping when I moved and one for unknown reasons..with no sign of aggression on the body. Im not saying they dont have their fights...but I would consider this species about the same as keeping pygocentrus together....casualties can happen...but your odds are pretty good the tank will be ok.
I do agree with most of what you are saying...however...I think geryi have proven to be the exception to the rule.
I believe if your definition of "success" would require living in a tank together until they die of natural causes....then we have almost zero proof that nattereri, cariba or piraya can be kept together....because it is very rare that they are kept in one group until they actually die of natural causes....and there are plenty of reports of these fish killing one another.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

those are amazing Ps you have but if you give advice to people...i just think you should follow it. Thats all i have to say


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

so algae can help with nutrience or something or....bad to have algae ..........


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> so algae can help with nutrience or something or....bad to have algae ..........


Algae helps keep nitrite levels down and that helps keep water parameters in check.

Hater


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

so then why do people freak out so much about algae?? when it helps?? i guess cus its ugly?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

waste of money, waste of time and more importantly an unnecessary waste of probably loads of wild piranhas.

learn from your mistakes 2p2f (manny cohab springs to mind)

if your trying to impress people by buying all these fish and sticking them together ,, its not working!
i think everyone here knows exactly how this is gonna end

i used to think you knew your stuff, 
giving sound advice out to people, helping members out
now i just think your an attention seeker , killing these fish for no real purpose


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> I do agree with most of what you are saying...however...I think geryi have proven to be the exception to the rule.


Well I can't disagree with you Jeff because I have never kept Geryis but I will point this out, you are the only person who has sucssesfully kept Geryis together for such a long time. So I would say, you are the exception not the norm.



> I believe if your definition of "success" would require living in a tank together until they die of natural causes....then we have *almost* zero proof that nattereri, cariba or piraya can be kept together


You just helped my point without even knowing it Jeff. By saying almost, you are also saying that it has been done. Can you say the same for Serras? And I beleive the reason Pygos have not been cohab sucsesfully more often is because of their life span,(reports say they can live over 30 years) not to many people that are willing to keep a fish for over 30 year.

Look, I'm not here to argue wether or not Serras can be ket together, I'm not Frank. I can however point out that it has never been done in the past and know for sure that under the conditions 2p2f has his, his cohab will not be sucssesfull today or in the future.

Practice what you preach.

Hater


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> so then why do people freak out so much about algae?? when it helps?? i guess cus its ugly?


Because some people don't like the way it looks on their tank, just like snails.

Hater


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hater said:


> so then why do people freak out so much about algae?? when it helps?? i guess cus its ugly?


Because some people don't like the way it looks on their tank, just like snails.

Hater
[/quote]

thanks for the deals


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ROTTIE said:


> waste of money, waste of time and more importantly an unnecessary waste of probably loads of wild piranhas.
> 
> learn from your mistakes 2p2f (manny cohab springs to mind)
> 
> ...


Dude do you even read the post??? I'm not trying to impress anyone in here nor the be the man of piranha in here. I am aware of possible thing going to happen..I don't need you guys to tell me I wast my time or money etc...in here.

Wow!..just wow how people can response this...It sound like you guy are very pissed off for this...Not like I'm going to eat up all these fish..In fact I'm trying to get them bigger and better home for them....

How many time I'm going to hear

it waste of time
it waste of money
it not going to work
etc.....I think I know that already. I just wanted to do what and been wanted to do for a long time..So what if it don't work, so what if it going to waste my time and my money.

When I give out advise and in all over the forum don't don' see peoples giving sh*t like this..When I just pick ed up a load of fish just because I found a very good deal for all of them and not have the tank for them. All of you just bashing, calling me out. Why do people care some much what tank size and how many fish I got?????


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I think the biggest problem, is people see you trying to do this to gain a certain reputation on the forum... you have said you arent but people can think what they want and nothing you can do about it. I just hope this isnt why you have done it, no matter what you say.

I think most people just dont like that you went out, got all the fish, and then had no where to put them, I mean really Outh, you put 7 6-7" elongs in a 75g tank... you and I both know that is just very bad fish keeping. Plus, it just sets a bad example, especially for someone who has been around for so long, I would have expected you to have tanks ready, etc. I mean you saw how the manny cohab turned out and I thought you would learn from that... at least have a tank for them. I understand you got a good deal on all of them, but a good deal is only worth it if they live, etc. Honestly, when you said you were just going to turn around and sell some immediately afterwards, I didnt get it, why buy just to immediately resell (especially since I am sure you arent going to make a profit since it is against the rules...).


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> waste of money, waste of time and more importantly an unnecessary waste of probably loads of wild piranhas.
> 
> learn from your mistakes 2p2f (manny cohab springs to mind)
> 
> ...


Dude do you even read the post??? I'm not trying to impress anyone in here nor the be the man of piranha in here. I am aware of possible thing going to happen..I don't need you guys to tell me I wast my time or money etc...in here.

Wow!..just wow how people can response this...It sound like you guy are very pissed off for this...Not like I'm going to eat up all these fish..In fact I'm trying to get them bigger and better home for them....

How many time I'm going to hear

it waste of time
it waste of money
it not going to work
etc.....I think I know that already. I just wanted to do what and been wanted to do for a long time..
*So what if it don't work, so what if it going to waste my time and my money*.

When I give out advise and in all over the forum don't don' see peoples giving sh*t like this..When I just pick ed up a load of fish just because I found a very good deal for all of them and not have the tank for them. All of you just bashing, calling me out. Why do people care some much what tank size and how many fish I got?????
[/quote]
^^ so i take it its 'so what' if you kill most of these wild caught fish your tryin to "co-hab" 
that have travelled hundreds ,maybe thousands of miles to get to our tanks, just so you can try and make them live together
what a life, stressed as f*ck, gettin bitten up
good work bro


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

what is your problem with this??? why you care???? what i do or will do???


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

even 2 elongs of any size in a damn 75 gallon is a promised disaster sooner or later, but 7 in a 75 gallon?

Outh but for real, i think people are mad here because U post all the time on peoples thread about tank space, and here u are...doing the complete same thing as a Newb would do.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> even 2 elongs of any size in a damn 75 gallon is a promised disaster sooner or later, but 7 in a 75 gallon?


How you know for sure it not going to work? how you try it?????


----------



## jwill0486 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey man the way it sounds is like how i wanted to cohab reds an oscars an you told me you wouldnt do it but this project you have sounds way worse but im not bagging on you just like some insit on your reasoning i know it your cash flow an fish they get killed im sorry but to me this sounds the same as wat i was trying to do an you were totaly against an i would like to know why .. with all do respect an insite


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jwill0486 said:


> hey man the way it sounds is like how i wanted to cohab reds an oscars an you told me you wouldnt do it but this project you have sounds way worse but im not bagging on you just like some insit on your reasoning i know it your cash flow an fish they get killed im sorry but to me this sounds the same as wat i was trying to do an you were totaly against an i would like to know why .. with all do respect an insite


red are piranha, is oscar piranha???


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah common dude read the dame thread


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> what is your problem with this??? why you care???? what i do or will do???


my problem is.... as a fish keeper i find it hard to understand why a fellow hobbyist would do something like this , when he and everyone he's trying to impress knows the out come,

its been tried by a few and its always gone tits up (e.g your manny fiasco).... likes already been said even short term this is very bad fish keeping

thats my problem.
this is a forum where differences in opinion can be aired out, you posted the pics so deal with it.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ROTTIE said:


> what is your problem with this??? why you care???? what i do or will do???


my problem is.... as a fish keeper i find it hard to understand why a fellow hobbyist would do something like this , when he and everyone he's trying to impress knows the out come,

its been tried by a few and its always gone tits up (e.g your manny fiasco).... likes already been said even short term this is very bad fish keeping

thats my problem.
this is a forum where differences in opinion can be aired out, you posted the pics so deal with it.
[/quote]
If you got a problem with that then don't click on this thread post.....you act like I'm the only one who done this, you act like other never done this before...Please dude!...grown up and understand that I wanted to do this and will do it. what more and will you going to cry about this? what is this going to get to you..make you look good because you sound right and putting me down???

No respect what so ever by far most of them post in here..


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> even 2 elongs of any size in a damn 75 gallon is a promised disaster sooner or later, but 7 in a 75 gallon?


How you know for sure it not going to work? how you try it?????
[/quote]
wow....wrong attitude 2p2f......that like saying..."yeah...I just bought 3 male pittbulls....they might be able to live together, but who cares if they fight till the death....they are just dogs...right?"


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Seriously tho 2p2furry or 2p2cove or w/e you are...

ARE U NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what a waste of wild fish that could have gone into a responsible owners tank...you always tell peopple asking questions about this that it cant be done but you yourself go out and do it. .. best of luck and i think you got a very nice elong with a red brest and a black mask so save that one and send it up to me cuz theyre all gonna end up shreads in your tank...

the sanchezi thing aint so bad they have been bred..but seriously just get bigger tanks...get one of those pools for the elongs and set it up in your basement


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> even 2 elongs of any size in a damn 75 gallon is a promised disaster sooner or later, but 7 in a 75 gallon?


How you know for sure it not going to work? how you try it?????
[/quote]
wow....wrong attitude 2p2f......that like saying..."yeah...I just bought 3 male pittbulls....they might be able to live together, but who cares if they fight till the death....they are just dogs...right?"
[/quote]
Wrong attitude???? dude it was just a question back to buddy Vick!...what attitude???


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> even 2 elongs of any size in a damn 75 gallon is a promised disaster sooner or later, but 7 in a 75 gallon?


How you know for sure it not going to work? how you try it?????
[/quote]

WHAT!? are u serious? OUTH, say it out loud to urself and see if it even seems plausible.

DAMN i thought u were fckn joking but U have really gone mad yo....wth?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Seriously tho 2p2furry or 2p2cove or w/e you are...
> 
> ARE U NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Here is another one who wait until other people put me down and have the balls to put me down to...Great job guys!...let here some more bashing..Please guys more!...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

point out to me where i put you down please?

its called my opinion.

do you honestly expect everyone you meet to agree with what you say and do,
that would make for a very boring world,

like i said this is an open forum for people to give there opinion on a subject posted
just like you do every day

i dont need to try and look good for anyone on here , un like some

and thanks for the tip... i'll try and grow up asap


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> even 2 elongs of any size in a damn 75 gallon is a promised disaster sooner or later, but 7 in a 75 gallon?


How you know for sure it not going to work? how you try it?????
[/quote]

WHAT!? are u serious? OUTH, say it out loud to urself and see if it even seems plausible.

DAMN i thought u were fckn joking but U have really gone mad yo....wth?
[/quote]
you must mis understood me Vick it just a question..I didn't mean to seem so plauisble..I am sorry if I make you feel that way..it just a question if you have done it or not...not intent to put you down. Sorry!..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

OUTh, im not bashing you... but better than me lieing to you and being like OMG NICE FISH! GOOD LUCK!

i think it would be better if i told you the truth and saved u a headache, but if u dont care then go on with it,


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Vick I'm not saying that you bashing at me...thank for the kind word and being honest!...

I don't expect some one to lie to me and say good looking fish..i didn't expect people are bashing and putting my down like this..even their think their didn't bash or put me down..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Think of it this way, people are lookin out for u.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Think of it this way, people are lookin out for u.


After reading all these post and respone!..I think NOT


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

i haven't read one post in this thread where someones actually bashed you

they have all just given there thoughts on the predictable out come of these co-habs you have going

i think your just on the defensive cos you've been pulled on it 
and you thought everyone was just gonna praise you


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ROTTIE said:


> i haven't read one post in this thread where someones actually bashed you
> 
> they have all just given there thoughts on the predictable out come of these co-habs you have going
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah good come back









by the way,, love the goodbye pfury thread... classic...just classic


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ROTTIE said:


> yeah good come back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude!,..why are you up on my ass every time??? yes ok you prove you point, yes you good, yes you put your opinion on here..now what???


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

good bye? dont let these trolls get to you. just stay. if i replied to any of these comments i would just get banned. just ignore the negative response and listen to the positive ones. awesome collection you got the pics with them all together in the box is awesome. how are the fish doing? I'd add some silver dollars or red hooks in with the group. ne wayz nice pics and collection.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

> now what???


i go to bed


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> good bye? dont let these trolls get to you. just stay. if i replied to any of these comments i would just get banned. just ignore the negative response and listen to the positive ones. awesome collection you got the pics with them all together in the box is awesome. how are the fish doing? I'd add some silver dollars or red hooks in with the group. ne wayz nice pics and collection.


Beside your post I only see some in here are positive comments...Their don't think their bash or put me down..But by far that's what I see...when you do some thing good and nice only 1 person will notice, but when you did some thing that people "think" it wrong or don't like every one will be all over you like this thread..


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

JUN_SPEK said:


> dont let these trolls get to you.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Honestly 2p2f...what did you expect.


> Before you guys flame or bashing on me, I am aware what or might going to happen..and Yes and very very risky and waste of money and time. I am aware and prepare I will lose a couple or some of my piranha cohab.


I would never attempt a tank with that attitude for the principle fish. To me...people that buy extra fish because they might loose a few along the way...are setting themselves up for failure.

And you are acting way too sensitive. Bashing is a personal attack...and that has been kept to a minimum. For the most part..people have disagreed with you..but kept the personal attacks out of it.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

...2p2f has asked that this thread be closed....


----------

